# Seneca Water Level



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Hey guys I checked the mwcd website but I'm not sure at what level you can no longer launch a boat at the dam at seneca. I just have a smaller jon boat and have heard of people launching beside the main ramp in the gravel or something. Any info is appreciated thanks.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I was at the launch Wednesday and you could get a boat in the launch (but) they were letting water out pretty fast. . We had a ton of rain earlier in the week.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/river.php?wfo=pbz&wfoid=18672&riverid=204830&pt[]=all&allpoints=145436,145437&data[]=hydrograph
This link will show the lake level and the level on the spillway. Summer pool on the lake is 832.2 At 5 ft low boat ramps are still usable but with caution. Keep motor trimmed up and use good judgement. Off to the side of the ramp is used when the lake is lower than 5 ft. It is solid and not mud. At thetime of this posting the lake is approx 5.77 ft down and dropping fast. This year Seneca is supposed to be drawn down 7 ft below summer pool level. The last few years has been 8 ft below summer pool


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I'm sure the spillway snaggers are licking their chops right now.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Flathead76 said:


> I'm sure the spillway snaggers are licking their chops right now.


lol so is the warden fishing beside them ...


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Tinknocker1 said:


> lol so is the warden fishing beside them ...


Doubt it because every time I'm ever fishing it the same two guys in waders are doing it.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Thx for the replies. I've never tried launching during drawdown so I wasnt sure at what level it became an issue. 90% sure I'll be there tomorrow, hopefully I'll have something worth sharing. May stop by the spillway to try to catch some dinner.


----------

